# Pumpkin fudge



## In the Kitchen (Oct 24, 2004)

I had the BEST recipe for Pumpkin Fudge and cannot locate it now.  I am so upset.  I have all these recipes filed in folder and now I CAN'T locate it! Durn, please help if you know the one I am speaking of.  It had marshmello creme butterscotch morsals, etc, was so good and I feel so frustrated.  Ever happen to you?  Control is necessary here.  Patience too.  Delayed gratification is necessary.  All these thoughts are supposed to help me WAIT.  Please help if you think you know the recipe.  I do appreciate your effort and time.  Thanks  I had to get candy thermometer hence the delay.


----------



## MJ (Oct 24, 2004)

Spiced Pumpkin Fudge

3 cups Sugar 
3/4 cups Butter or margarine 
1 (5 1/3 oz.) can (2/3 cup) Evaporated milk 
1/2 cup Solid Pack Pumpkin 
1 tsp. Pumpkin Pie Spice 
1 (12 oz.) pkg. Butterscotch morsels 
1 (7 oz.) jar Marshmallow Creme 
1 cup Chopped toasted almonds or pecans 
1 tsp. vanilla extract 

Preparation Directions: 
In heavy saucepan, combine sugar, butter, milk, pumpkin and spice 
Bring to a boil, stirring constantly until mixture reaches 234 degrees (about 10 minutes). 
Remove from heat, stir in butterscotch morsels. 
Add marshmallow creme, nuts and vanilla. 
Mix until well blended. 
Quickly pour into greased 13 x 9 inch pan, spreading just until even. 
Cool at room temperature 
Cut into squares. 

 Is this it :?:


----------



## runninduo (Oct 24, 2004)

This sounds delicious!  And, it's a good recipe to use up the leftover pumpkin from the pumpkin cheese cake I make.  Which leads me to a question.......

after opening a can of pumpkin, how long can the unused portion be stored in the fridge?  i'm assuming it'll last at least a week or so in a tupperware.

Thanks.  My standard pumpkin recipe is pumpkin bread which uses the whole can.

Editing to answer my own question.......i checked out Nestle's site (they make Libbys).  It can be stored in an airtight container in the fridge for up to a week and for  month in the freezer, if freezing, don't fill container to the top.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 24, 2004)

*pumpkin fudge*

Thank you for the responses!  Makes me so grateful when someone responds so quickly and knows where to find the information.  Give yourselves both pat on the back for me.  This info is truly helpful to me.  Just so curious about the fudge.  Never heard of it till short while ago.  No excuse I guess I am just too too anxious.


----------



## runninduo (Oct 24, 2004)

oops........it can be stored in the freezer up to three months, not one month.  also, it says that the pumpkin may separate as it thaws, but it is still ok to use and won't affect the finished product.

I may have to make some tonight!


----------



## runninduo (Oct 25, 2004)

I made the fudge.  I haven't tasted it yet, but my dh tasted and said it was good.  Not sure it's his "thing", but he liked it enough to agree to bring 2/3 of it to work to share with his co-workers.  lol.

it looks good.  i think i'm going to make pumpkin scones later in the week to use up the pumpkin.

have a good night.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 25, 2004)

*pumpkin fudge*

runninduo; your dh didn't think real good.  Wonder what his coworkers think?  Haven't you tried it?  I am going crazy trying to find the time to put it together.  Always some other priority like raking the leaves for more than 6 hours!   What gets me is the stupid leaves aren't even mine.  Neighbor has 8 trees on the property and he doesn't do anything till they are all off.  I should use lawnmower but there are so many.  You people got problems with leaves?  It just seems as though I don't like them laying around week after week.  Dogs bring them in and worse when someone can't see where they went if you get my drift? I have asked for this recipe now and have saved it on my files so I can make copy and use it.  Thanks again for finding it MJ.  How did you like it?


----------



## runninduo (Oct 25, 2004)

I forgot to ask my dh what his co-workers thought.....he's working late so he's still there.  I"ll ask him though.

I did try it.  IT was very sweet.  Didn't like it as much as regular fudge or the penuche that i made, but it was very good.  I tasted more of the butterscotch from the chips than from the pumpkin.  The consistency was very good.

One question......with other fudge, you put in the marshmallow when you heat the sugar, butter, evap milk etc.......why do you think with this recipe you add the marshmallow after it's done boiling.

Thanks.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 2, 2005)

I am bumping this up. Did anyone ever try it?


----------

